# How to get flawless skin?



## itsme (Mar 15, 2006)

I must have the worst skin in the world. It looks coarse, rough (with skin care it doesn't feel that rough though, but other people can only see and can't feel) with hyperpigmentation and huge pores (like orange skin, gross). I tried quite a few kinds of foundation, low end to high end, but can hardly improve the look of it. Do you know of any techniques that can help me achieve better look for my skin? Thank foryour input.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

Avon Anew Clinical Microdermabrasion has worked wonders for my skin. Its not excessively abbrasive, its just right. A derma-flannel works just as well to exfoliate. Skin is alot more even toned and smooth. Pores less clogged and all is good! :sdrop:

Glycolic Acid is amazing aswell. I've mentioned this before, but as a regular routine I use a 10% glycolic cleanser, a 10% toner, and a 15% glycolic night treatment. That is by far the best I've used for my face. The Avon dermabrasion, I try to use that only 2-3 times a week like Naturally suggested. Its best to avoid over scrubbing and irritation. :sdrop:


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 15, 2006)

Aftering establishing a good skincare regime (cleanser, toner, moisturizer), you can add on to that with components and special treatments, such as using facial masks, scrubs, etc. Exfoliating would help you...so invest in a good facial scrub. My fav is Mario Badescu's kiwi scrub. Microdermabrasion, AHA's, and peels would benefit you too. Use them in moderation and be careful! I recommend you also get a skincare consultation. Most highend mu counters offer them, or you can just get one online. This will allow you to find out your skintype, and get the correct products to better your skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 15, 2006)

i would definately try out anew microdermabrasion i love it! u could also try drinking more water and using an intensive moisturiser.


----------



## itsme (Mar 15, 2006)

You think that makeup cannot do anything with it? I do use AHA and BHA. I've also tried Microdermabrassion. As i said, skin care does make my skin feel better, but not look better. What I'm seeking is the technique to apply foundation or other m/u product that can make it look better. I've seen before any after pictures somewhere that makes me hope that m/u can help somehow. Who know among our lovely ladies,some may have precious tips to share? Thank you all.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 16, 2006)

well it really depends on your skintype, etc. but make up would help to cover flaws. use a concealer, preferably a creamy one..it'll be easy to blend..if you want you can use foundation. Foundation will definitely give you some coverage..liquid gives good coverage, but you might want to go with mineral or powder..or even a sheer tint, they're easier on the skin, at least i think. finish with a powder. it's all about blending. you want it to give you coverage, yet look natural-not fake! You can get recs for foundations etc or just check out reviews..but i really like bobbi brown's creamy concealer...it's my fave at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I use liquid, so the only advice i could give is for applying that..take about a dime size of foundation and apply dots to your forehead, cheeks and chin, then blend.


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Mar 17, 2006)

Have you tried a primer before your foundation? I like Smashbox Photo Finish. It makes my pores almost disappear.


----------



## Liz (Mar 17, 2006)

ditto to microdermabrasion or atleast a light kind like mac's microfine refinisher to remove dead skin.

but until you get a nice smooth skin, foundation will correct color but it doesn't get rid of texture


----------



## tvsnjunkie (Mar 24, 2008)

i haven't got flawless skin, some r born lucky. but smashbox photo finishes does help, and dermacia oxygen skin care &amp; foundation. I would definititely incorporate any products with collagen. and my staple would be beta alistine night intense treatment. i have not known with glycolic acid e.g alpha h you need to use only as needed not everyday. i have way too much stock, lol.


----------



## yello (Mar 24, 2008)

i would have to say Microdermabrasion just like everyone else.. it worked really well for me and i use the at home mini kits.... and the one by Mary Kay works well.. also


----------

